# Synchroniser Notes avec son iPhone ?



## Youngkriss911 (4 Mai 2018)

Bonjour, je suis connecter avec le même compte sur tous mes appareils Apple
iPad
Macbook Air
iPhone
Quand je change les Notes dans l'iPhone ou sur l'iPad ,sur les deux appareils ,j'ai les même notes, parfait
Mais sur mon Macbook Air, comment faire pour que ce soit pareil svp ? Si c'est possible ?


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

